# BMW diesel block heater annual ISO request



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Every fall that I have had my X5 35d I have wished that I could get a good block heater. In the cold of winter, sub-zero here from December until April, I lose 1 MPG by BC at each start.

I had a *FrostHeater* for my VW TDI and it was wonderful. http://frostheater.com/

It was a Zero Start 1000 watt tank type with custom hoses and bracket by *FrostHeater*.

The other types generally available are magnetic and dipstick sump heaters and freeze plug heaters.

Has anyone come across a good tank type block heater and/or installation, please?


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Are you sure the fuel economy loss is not from the higher percentage of kerosene (lower energy content than D2) in the diesel during winter time?


----------



## Enthusiast 456 (Jun 23, 2014)

1mpg is much too tiny of a number to get any kind of repeatability. Besides you would probably spend as much in electric costs to run the heater as any real mileage you may be losing.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Enthusiast 456 said:


> 1mpg is much too tiny of a number to get any kind of repeatability. Besides you would probably spend as much in electric costs to run the heater as any real mileage you may be losing.


I pay 26¢ per Kilowatt-hour, but cost is not of concern, Milady Wife's (80 y.o.) comfort is my concern.

I heat my cottage with electric baseboards.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Pierre Louis said:


> Are you sure the fuel economy loss is not from the higher percentage of kerosene (lower energy content than D2) in the diesel during winter time?


I believe that I am already on winter mix, as of October.


----------



## Rick D (Jul 15, 2014)

When I was married my EX had a turbo diesel Jetta ( 84 I believe) that was a great car.. Had a block heater in it (fit in a core plug) and worked really well, so I can relate... Car was warm every morning ( garage kept) to 110 F.... Like most women, she was always cold, so the heater was warm almost immediately as she got on the road... 

If she left the house before me I always found the extension cord stretched out it full length on the driveway before it uplugged "itself", even though she had to step over it, she NEVER unplugged it..... But, as usual I digress...


----------



## Enthusiast 456 (Jun 23, 2014)

Don't know about the X5 diesel, but the 328d has an electric heater so I get heat almost instantly. How long dies the X5 take to put heat out?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Enthusiast 456 said:


> Don't know about the X5 diesel, but the 328d has an electric heater so I get heat almost instantly. How long dies the X5 take to put heat out?


The IHKA in the X5 has a 1000 Watt heater


----------



## TroubledGnome (Dec 17, 2015)

lol at all the "why" interrogation.

I've only seen talk on forums, but don't recall anyone having done anything.

I also think about doing something from time to time and have Kat's or the like at the probable solution.


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

I wonder if you have somewhere to install the Cummins block heater. It is a real simple kit and inexpensive too. I have installed several on multiple non-Cummins diesel engines when I lived up north. Mostly tractors.

Cummins 3928341 block heater kit

They also make a type to install in a freeze plug.

Cummins 3313272 freeze plug block heater kit


----------



## robnitro (Aug 3, 2016)

I installed an inline coolant heater last winter by the line that goes from oil cooler. 
It worked well but I stopped using it because the car would complain that the coolant sensor is bad, lol. It actually thought it was bad because ambient was much lower and the car wasn't running for X hours. Anyone know how to fix that by coding?


----------

